# Was macht ihr an Silvester?



## Predataurus (30. Dezember 2008)

Obend,
haut mal in die Tasten, was eure Silvesterplaungen machen!
Wird geböllert (Pics des Sprengstoffs?) ? Gefeiert? Oder vielleicht sogar "stilecht" in WoW abgenerded?

Ich böller ab mittags mit drei Kumpels, Abends dann Racellette zu sechst und wenn Singstar und Eyetoy langweilig werden, gehts halt noch in die Stadt.
http://img216.imageshack.us/my.php?image=feuerwerkut2.jpg


----------



## Night falls (30. Dezember 2008)

saufen.

Nein, wirklich...
Wir gehn zu nem Freund der ne Party schmeißt - jeder bringt was zu essen und trinken mit und dann wird halt abgefeiert. (Feuerwerk ist freilich auch dabei)


----------



## Fr34z0r (30. Dezember 2008)

Nach Bremen zu Kumpel fahren, bisschen trinken, Raclette essen und feiern.


ALLEN NEN GUTEN RUTSCH!


----------



## Ciquo (30. Dezember 2008)

rummelpottsaufen und dann ab in die stadt zum feiern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg

Ciquo


----------



## Ps3 Vs Xbox 360 (30. Dezember 2008)

für was Feiern ist ja e wieder wie jedes neues jahr noch Mehr krieg die armen verhungern immer noch und die Reichen werden noch Reicher wow ich freu mich ja so -_-^^


----------



## Haxxler (30. Dezember 2008)

Geh mit paar Kumpels auf ne Party saufen, dann wird um 12 geballert und danach wird weiter gesoffen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (30. Dezember 2008)

Ich werde mich mit meinen Freunden Meck und Atzer vor den Fernseher knallen und jedesmal wenn James über den Tiger stolpert einen kräftigen Schluck nehmen.


----------



## Davatar (30. Dezember 2008)

Aaaaahhh, Silvester, das Fest an das man die grössten Erwartungen des Jahres mitbringt und dann von vorne bis hinten enttäuscht nach Hause geht.
Ne, darauf lass ich mich schon lange nicht mehr ein, da bin ich am arbeiten als Barkeeper an nem Fest. Ja ok ist auch ein Fest, aber wenn man arbeitet hat man keine Erwartungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ansonsten feier ich gerne jedes Wochenende im Jahr Freitag/Samstag, aber Silvester lieber nicht.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (30. Dezember 2008)

Erm. Nichts. Ich werd zu Hause sitzen, auf den Hund aufpassen (Das Mädchen -.- Dobermann aber keine Eier in der Hose) und um 00:00 mit meiner Mutter anstoßen. Das wars.

Achja. Und die Leute auslachen, die, wie jedes Jahr, Millionen von Euro/Dollar/Whatever in den Himmel pusten.

Ausserdem freu ich mich jedes Sylvester aufs Neue, dass ich endlich mal um 00:00 Nachts richig laut Musik hören kann und niemand die Bullen deswegen ruft. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: Vielleicht sehen wir uns um 00:10 ja in WoW. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und bevor hier RL-Geflame kommt: FU! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (30. Dezember 2008)

saufen.


----------



## Zez (30. Dezember 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> saufen.


----------



## Syane (30. Dezember 2008)

Ab 00:00 den Geburtstag von meinem Bruder feiern ;D Natürlich wird was in die Luft gejagt!


----------



## Davatar (30. Dezember 2008)

Syane schrieb:


> Ab 00:00 den Geburtstag von meinem Bruder feiern ;D Natürlich wird was in die Luft gejagt!


Dein Bruder?


----------



## warhammerfanboy (30. Dezember 2008)

Ich werde sylvester in wow verbringen mit meiner Gilde Feuerwerk in Ogrimmar zünden und virtuelles bier trinken rl?? ne hab ich nicht und bin stolz drauf mal sehen was um 12 in og los ist


----------



## K0l0ss (30. Dezember 2008)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Ich werde mich mit meinen Freunden Meck und Atzer vor den Fernseher knallen und jedesmal wenn James über den Tiger stolpert einen kräftigen Schluck nehmen.



Muss einfach jedes Jahr so gemacht werden.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Ansonsten steigt bei mir ne dicke Feier mit Freunden und Verwandten mit nem großen Buffet. 0:00 gehts dann ein bissl böllern, so viel habe ich aber diesmal nicht. Die letzten Jahre habe ich 200&#8364; pro Silvester verballert, dass ist es mir dieses Jahr nicht mehr wert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (30. Dezember 2008)

ich will ja eigendich nur meine ruhe -.- aber neiiin ich "DARF" ja wieder jeden scheiß mitmachen


----------



## Dracun (30. Dezember 2008)

ganz in ruhe vorm tv mit meiner frau mal kurz anstoßen mit sekt udn dann hab i wieder ruhe...wie i sylvester hasse


----------



## Ich Buch (30. Dezember 2008)

Werde auch eher Zuhause verbringen. trinke nicht

aber meine werden Freunde sicher wieder läuten    und ich werde etwas rumknallenn und schießen,
das war es dann aber auch.


----------



## Razyl (30. Dezember 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> saufen.


Mehr gibts nicht zu sagen^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (30. Dezember 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> wie i sylvester hasse



Sei mein Papi! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (30. Dezember 2008)

Dat ganze Jahr über saufen, Party und die Sau rauslassen... aber an dem Tag wo ihr es sogar dürft und alle anderen mitmachen "Nääää jetzt will ich nicht *arme verschränk* Das is doof!"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (30. Dezember 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Dat ganze Jahr über saufen, Party und die Sau rauslassen... aber an dem Tag wo ihr es sogar dürft und alle anderen mitmachen "Nääää jetzt will ich nicht *arme verschränk* Das is doof!"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich "saufe" nicht. Ja ich trinke nichtmal (Alkohol). Wenn dann genieße ich. Und selbst das selten. Und Partys sind eh dumm. Für heulende Singles, Leute die nicht ohne Alkohol Spass haben können und für Leute, die nicht ordentlich ausgelastet sind.

In dem Sinne.


----------



## Ich Buch (30. Dezember 2008)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Ich "saufe" nicht. Ja ich trinke nichtmal (Alkohol). Wenn dann genieße ich. Und selbst das selten. Und Partys sind eh dumm. Für heulende Singles, Leute die nicht ohne Alkohol Spass haben können und für Leute, die nicht ordentlich ausgelastet sind.
> 
> In dem Sinne.



/sign


----------



## Zez (30. Dezember 2008)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Ich "saufe" nicht. Ja ich trinke nichtmal (Alkohol). Wenn dann genieße ich. Und selbst das selten. Und Partys sind eh dumm. Für heulende Singles, Leute die nicht ohne Alkohol Spass haben können und für Leute, die nicht ordentlich ausgelastet sind.
> 
> In dem Sinne.


Jedem seine Meinung ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (30. Dezember 2008)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Ich "saufe" nicht. Ja ich trinke nichtmal (Alkohol). Wenn dann genieße ich. Und selbst das selten. Und Partys sind eh dumm. Für heulende Singles, Leute die nicht ohne Alkohol Spass haben können und für Leute, die nicht ordentlich ausgelastet sind.
> 
> In dem Sinne.


Schöndas man das gleich immer verallgemeinert...


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (30. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Schöndas man das gleich immer verallgemeinert...



Keine Verallgemeinerung. Eine Meinung.


----------



## Deathstyle (30. Dezember 2008)

Ich werd dick essen (wir haben geile Thüringer, selbstgemachte Antipasti und voll viele Leckereien) und dann ne Flasche guten russischen Vodka zu nen paar Bierchen kippen - also ich saufe! Was ich nicht tun werde ist böllern, wir stellen son paar Batterien auf und gut ist - aus dem alter für Böller bin ich raus und ohne Schnee macht das eh keinen Spaß! ;D
Ich würde mich für den Abend gern zwei teilen denn nen paar Freunde von mir machen noch 200Km weiter (zuhause) Party und ich finds total schade das zu verpassen - grr.


----------



## DeeeRoy (30. Dezember 2008)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Keine Verallgemeinerung. Eine Meinung.



Deine Meinung unterstütze ich nicht. Ich hab schon viele Party`s mit meiner Freundin hinter mir, wo nicht ein ml Alkohol geflossen ist. Deine Meinung find ich auch zu verallgemeinert...

Wer nur mit Alkohol Spaß haben kann, den akzeptiere ich zwar, kann es aber nicht verstehen...


Wir haben zu Silvester ein Nintendo Gamecube "Mario Smash Football" Turnier und werden SAUFEN, bis die Muttersprache versagt... (bin von der Abstammung Norweger, Deutsch wird immer gehen...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Terrorsatan (30. Dezember 2008)

Ehm... Erwarteter Feuerwerksumsatz allein in Deutschland : 100 Millionen Euro...

Und alle meckern wegen Rezession -.-

Ich sitz daheim und trink irgendwas und lache, wenn wieder alle meckern, dass sie kein Geld haben ^^
und dazu vllt nochn weng Technobase oder irgendwas anneres laufen lassen


----------



## Fischi 2 (30. Dezember 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> saufen.



/sign


----------



## Illuminatos (30. Dezember 2008)

Ich werde ganz gemütlich mit meinen Eltern Raclette essen. ( is so ne Art Tisch-Grill^^ )
und dann anstoßen und vielleicht auch den Nachbarn ein Frohes Neues wünschen.

Achja, ich gebe absolut NICHTS für Knallerei aus. Für ein Kind, Teenager, etc. ist das ja in ordnung, aber für ein paar sekunden bunte Funken ist mir das Teure Geld einfach zu schade.


----------



## Dracun (30. Dezember 2008)

grade eben wurde meine schöne planung von ruhe & frieden schwer  erschüttert bin morgen mit der family bei einem alten sehr guten kollegen in do zu ner Sylvester party eingeladen worden^^....und i mag keen Sylvester^^

naja wird trotzdem bestimmt sehr lustig^^


----------



## Teufelsgurke (30. Dezember 2008)

Hhm..ein bisschen Alkohol,meine gesamten Freundinnen und Kumpels (bis auf den wichtigsten tollsten Besten "Freund",der ja im URLAUB SEIEN MUSS!)
Naja..ich gehe zu nem Kumpel Party,Spaß,Musik und viel Blödsinn.Halt typisch.Zum Glück sind noch Ferien.Kater ausschlafen und so..öhm..also nicht ,dass ich trinken würde oder so..naja ^^ lalala

wünsch euch allen viel Spaß,egal ob ihr versucht ein gutes Buch zulesen,zuschlafen oder euch volllaufen zulassen.

xoxo


----------



## Camô (30. Dezember 2008)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Ich "saufe" nicht. Ja ich trinke nichtmal (Alkohol). Wenn dann genieße ich. Und selbst das selten. Und Partys sind eh dumm. Für heulende Singles, Leute die nicht ohne Alkohol Spass haben können und für Leute, die nicht ordentlich ausgelastet sind.
> 
> In dem Sinne.






Ich schrieb:


> /sign






ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Keine Verallgemeinerung. Eine Meinung.


Eine Meinung? Ja. Aber dennoch eine Verallgemeinerung. Nichts weiter ist es, als alle Leute über einen Kamm zu scheren, wenn man sagt: "Für heulende Singles ...etc."

P.S. Sprechen da 2 leute, denen in der Jugend nie eine Einladung zugesteckt wurde/ wird? Kleiner Scherz ... oder doch nicht?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (31. Dezember 2008)

Camô schrieb:


> P.S. Sprechen da 2 leute, denen in der Jugend nie eine Einladung zugesteckt wurde/ wird? Kleiner Scherz ... oder doch nicht?



Ich wäre/bin sowieso nicht hingegangen.

Es werden hier wohl zwei Leute sprechen, die das sinnlose Besaufen für ein Stück menschliche Verdummung halten. Aber egal ... heb die Becher und baller deine Gehirnzellen weg. Auf das du dann auch Auto fahren magst. HF kkthxbye.


----------



## King_Potty (31. Dezember 2008)

Silvester ist schon was feines aber,


ich werde ab 22 Uhr bis 8 Uhr in einer Tankstelle sitzen und Zeitschriften lesen sowie Kaffee trinken.. ja.. das nennt man arbeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber naja, gibt schlimmeres.. Vorteil.. Gibt gut Geld.. Und ich bin morgen Früh so nüchtern, dass ich mich sogar noch einloggen kann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gruß Andy


----------



## Harloww (31. Dezember 2008)

ITT: Wie feiert das Subproletariat Silvester.


----------



## danksager (31. Dezember 2008)

aus dem knall bumm alter bin ich gott sei dank schon lange raus und kann das geld woanderst reinstecken 

und da mein opa am sonntag gestorben ist hab ich auch nciht das grosse bedürfniss zu feiern daher werd ich mir morgen ein paar gildenkollegen schnappen und meine id liste für heros bis zum platzen vollstopfen 

danksager


----------



## Gfiti (31. Dezember 2008)

Also bei mit wird das eh nichts mit viel Feiern und so. 

Ich muss heute und morgen arbeiten, ich hab momentan Frühschicht also muss ich von 6 Uhr frühs bis 14 Uhr nachmittags arbeiten 
(Ja, ich sitz grad auf Arbeit^^)
Und da ich immer so um halb fünf aufstehe wäre ich einfach zu müde wenn ich solange wach bleibe.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

_mfg G-Fiti_


----------



## Davatar (31. Dezember 2008)

Illuminatos schrieb:


> Ich werde ganz gemütlich mit meinen Eltern Raklet essen. ( is so ne Art Tisch-Grill^^ )
> und dann anstoßen und vielleicht auch den Nachbarn ein Frohes Neues wünschen.


Ich korrigiere in nem Forum eigentlich nie die Sätze anderer Leute, aber bitte, BITTE, BIT-TE! schreib "Raclette" und nicht Raklet, bitte tu mir den Gefallen ok? Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Predataurus (31. Dezember 2008)

Davatar schrieb:


> Ich korrigiere in nem Forum eigentlich nie die Sätze anderer Leute, aber bitte, BITTE, BIT-TE! schreib "Raclette" und nicht Raklet, bitte tu mir den Gefallen ok? Danke
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich finds eher geil, dass er uns erklären will, was ein Racelette ist^^


----------



## dragon1 (31. Dezember 2008)

Sich in der Familie langweilen...
kein feuerwerk, kein krachbumzeug, keine freunde da.
Zuhause!!!
Das einzige gute werden die wenigen knaller sein die ich mir um 3Euro kaufen kann...
Silvesterfrust.
Wenigstens VIEL Pommes mit majo+Fischstaebchen und paar glas Met.
Kopf-->Tisch


----------



## Illuminatos (31. Dezember 2008)

Davatar schrieb:


> Ich korrigiere in nem Forum eigentlich nie die Sätze anderer Leute, aber bitte, BITTE, BIT-TE! schreib "Raclette" und nicht Raklet, bitte tu mir den Gefallen ok? Danke
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hehe, geht klar  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Predataurus, kann ich wissen, dass ihr das alle kennt? Bis jetzt musste ich das noch allen Freunden und Bekannten erklären 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Camô (31. Dezember 2008)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Ich wäre/bin sowieso nicht hingegangen.
> 
> Es werden hier wohl zwei Leute sprechen, die das sinnlose Besaufen für ein Stück menschliche Verdummung halten. Aber egal ... heb die Becher und baller deine Gehirnzellen weg. Auf das du dann auch Auto fahren magst. HF kkthxbye.


Man kann doch nicht pauschal sagen, dass Besaufen immer sinnlos ist. Und diese Anspielung auf das Töten der Gerhirnzellen ist sowas von ausgelutscht. 

Und ach ja, ein Jeder der sich mal abschiesst, steigt dann natürlich ins Auto ein, wer "unverantwortlich" trinkt, lebt auch unverantwortlich - naja wünsche dir trotzdem ein frohes und hoffentlich nicht mehr ganz so engstirniges Jahr.

P.S. HF kkthxbye ... ? Dazu sag ich mal nix.


----------



## *Céli* (31. Dezember 2008)

Ich gehe auf ne hübsche Hausparty, wir bestimmt lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dort gibt es dann leckeres.....ehm..misst wie schreibt man des nochmal .. Findue... oder so ähnlich? Korrigiert mich falls es falsch geschrieben ist. *g*
Tjo ab 24 Uhr wird dann geballert bis zum umfallen und zwischendurch schön trinken, freue mich schon total 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (31. Dezember 2008)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Ich wäre/bin sowieso nicht hingegangen.
> 
> Es werden hier wohl zwei Leute sprechen, die das sinnlose Besaufen für ein Stück menschliche Verdummung halten. Aber egal ... heb die Becher und baller deine Gehirnzellen weg. Auf das du dann auch Auto fahren magst. HF kkthxbye.


Und du verallgemeinerst in deiner Meinung schon wieder. Jeder der sich am 31 Besäuft wird danach auch noch AUto fahren, sorry aber das ist schwachsinnig. Nicht jeder ist so toll "intelligent" und fährt sturzbetrunken auto.
Und dieses "Abtöten von Gehirnzellen" - es nervt langsam. Da müsstest du dich sogut wie jedes Wochenende total betrinken damit das irgendwann wirksam wird. 
Und du weißt natürlich das Saufen sinnlos ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und zu kkthxbye... weißt aber schon das man das Super mit deinen letzten Satz in Verbindung bringen kann...


----------



## Lillyan (31. Dezember 2008)

Fondue mit der Familie... ohne Alkohol (da das hier wohl irgendwie eine Rolle spielt). Versteht mich nicht falsch, von mir aus kann jeder so viel trinken wie er will, aber ich sehe keinen Sinn darin mich zu betrinken, womöglich noch soweit bis ich mich selbst nicht mehr unter Kontrolle hab und es mir am nächsten Morgen richtig mies geht :>


----------



## Hepheisto (31. Dezember 2008)

Arbeiten bis um 02:00 Uhr und dann pennen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ps3 Vs Xbox 360 (31. Dezember 2008)

Hepheisto schrieb:


> Arbeiten bis um 02:00 Uhr und dann pennen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Arbeiten bis um 02 ? du armer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (31. Dezember 2008)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Ich wäre/bin sowieso nicht hingegangen.
> 
> Es werden hier wohl zwei Leute sprechen, die das sinnlose Besaufen für ein Stück menschliche Verdummung halten. Aber egal ... heb die Becher und baller deine Gehirnzellen weg. *Auf das du dann auch Auto fahren magst.* HF kkthxbye.


ich wollte mich ja eigtl zurückhalten. aber du kotzt mich echt sowas von an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PARAS.ID (31. Dezember 2008)

"End Silvester with a real Bang!",hat gerade eine Werbung einer..ehm...zweifelhaften Seite verkündet.

Vielleicht mach ich das so ...


----------



## PARAS.ID (31. Dezember 2008)

PARAS.ID schrieb:


> "End Silvester with a real Bang!",hat gerade eine Werbung einer..ehm...zweifelhaften Seite verkündet.
> 
> Vielleicht mach ich das so ...





Hepheisto schrieb:


> Arbeiten bis um 02:00 Uhr und dann pennen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Einmal die 10 und 2 Packungen F6 blue.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (31. Dezember 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> ich wollte mich ja eigtl zurückhalten. aber du kotzt mich echt sowas von an
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Gz. Den Sinn hinter der Aussage nicht verstanden.


----------



## riesentrolli (31. Dezember 2008)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Gz. Den Sinn hinter der Aussage nicht verstanden.


sicher? ich halte dich für fähig jmd ganz ernsthaft zu wünschen besoffen auto zu fahren.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (31. Dezember 2008)

Camô schrieb:


> Man kann doch nicht pauschal sagen, dass Besaufen immer sinnlos ist. Und diese Anspielung auf das Töten der Gerhirnzellen ist sowas von ausgelutscht.
> 
> Und ach ja, ein Jeder der sich mal abschiesst, steigt dann natürlich ins Auto ein, wer "unverantwortlich" trinkt, lebt auch unverantwortlich - naja wünsche dir trotzdem ein frohes und hoffentlich nicht mehr ganz so engstirniges Jahr.
> 
> P.S. HF kkthxbye ... ? Dazu sag ich mal nix.



1. Nenn mir bitte einen guten Grund zum Besaufen.

2. Gz. Auch Du hast die Aussage mit Alkohol und Autofahren nicht verstanden.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (31. Dezember 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> sicher? ich halte dich für fähig jmd ganz ernsthaft zu wünschen besoffen auto zu fahren.



Hmm. Also zur Erklärung:

Die Aussage ist nicht zu verstehen wie "Fahr dann bitte Auto, damit Du verreckst.", sondern als "Vielleicht gesellst Du Dich dann zu denjenigen, die besoffen Autofahren und damit Unschuldige in Gefahr bringen.".

Sry, aber für mich hat Alkohol ab 0,5 - 0,8 Promille nichts Gutes.


----------



## riesentrolli (31. Dezember 2008)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Hmm. Also zur Erklärung:
> 
> Die Aussage ist nicht zu verstehen wie "Fahr dann bitte Auto, damit Du verreckst.", sondern als "Vielleicht gesellst Du Dich dann zu denjenigen, die besoffen Autofahren und damit Unschuldige in Gefahr bringen.".
> 
> Sry, aber für mich hat Alkohol ab 0,5 - 0,8 Promille nichts Gutes.


naja kam bei mir anders an.
aber ich find autofahren is auch bei unter 0,5‰ nich wirklich vernatwortbar. auch wenn mans ja darf...


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (31. Dezember 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> naja kam bei mir anders an.
> aber ich find autofahren is auch bei unter 0,5‰ nich wirklich vernatwortbar. auch wenn mans ja darf...



Ich auch nicht. Meinte damit auch eher die Veränderung der menschlichen Persönlichkeit. (Selbstüberschätzung, Agressivität, Hemmungslosigkeit etc.)
Ist ja nicht so, dass ich Brüste und nackte Haut hasse. Der Aspekt, dass man dann Dinge macht, die man sonst nie machen würde stört mich eher. (Nackt auf den Tischen tanzen, andere Antatschen usw.)


----------



## Deathstyle (31. Dezember 2008)

Die Aussage war einfach extrem und für jeden falsch zu verstehen, verständlich, in dem Context erwarte ich ja auch keine andere Bedeutung.


----------



## Camô (31. Dezember 2008)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> 1. Nenn mir bitte einen guten Grund zum Besaufen.
> 
> 2. Gz. Auch Du hast die Aussage mit Alkohol und Autofahren nicht verstanden.


Es geht nicht primär darum, Alokohol zu trinken - aber es ist nunmal eine Tatsache, dass der Spaß mit steigendem Alkoholpegel steigt, was allerdings nicht bedeutet, dass man sich ins Koma saufen muss. Ich bin 21 und mein Freundeskreis zwischen 18 - 24, d.h. es sind alle alt und vor allem reif genug, sich selbst zu kontrollieren. 
Und bitte komm mir jetzt nicht mit von wegen, "Du scheinst ja dann ohne Alkohol keinen Spaß zu haben - wie arm.". Alkoholkonsum ist ein traditionelles Kulturgut, siehe Oktoberfest. Wenn Medien unbelehrbare Teenies im Vollsuff zeigen, verurteilen sie nicht den Alkohol, sondern den Erwerb.

Im Gegensatz zu dir respektiere ich die Entscheidung anderer Leute, wenn sie zu Silvester piano machen. Ich sage dann nicht "Omg kein RL oder was?".

Offensichtlich habe ich deine dumme Aussage tatsächlich nicht verstanden - da bin ich aber nicht der Einzige. Klär uns bitte auf!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (31. Dezember 2008)

Wie kann des eigentlich sein das dieser Tonk oder welche Namen er schon alles hatte immer noch im Forum rumwusselt der liefert doch am laufenden Band drecks Teile is des nich mal nen Bann wert?

Ich werd nix machen daheim sitzen und tjoa das wars auch^^


----------



## Razyl (31. Dezember 2008)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Hmm. Also zur Erklärung:
> 
> Die Aussage ist nicht zu verstehen wie "Fahr dann bitte Auto, damit Du verreckst.", sondern als "Vielleicht gesellst Du Dich dann zu denjenigen, die besoffen Autofahren und damit Unschuldige in Gefahr bringen.".
> 
> Sry, aber für mich hat Alkohol ab 0,5 - 0,8 Promille nichts Gutes.


Dann hättest du es aber nicht in diesen Kontext schreiben sollen, so ist zu 100% klar das es falsch verstanden werden kann.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (31. Dezember 2008)

Camô schrieb:


> Es geht nicht primär darum, Alokohol zu trinken - aber es ist nunmal eine Tatsache, dass der Spaß mit steigendem Alkoholpegel steigt, was allerdings nicht bedeutet, dass man sich ins Koma saufen muss. Ich bin 21 und mein Freundeskreis zwischen 18 - 24, d.h. es sind alle alt und vor allem reif genug, sich selbst zu kontrollieren.



Das ist aber eben bei vielen nicht der Fall. Man schau einfach mal in Berlin Freitag Abend auf die Strasse.



Camô schrieb:


> Und bitte komm mir jetzt nicht mit von wegen, "Du scheinst ja dann ohne Alkohol keinen Spaß zu haben - wie arm.". Alkoholkonsum ist ein traditionelles Kulturgut, siehe Oktoberfest. Wenn Medien unbelehrbare Teenies im Vollsuff zeigen, verurteilen sie nicht den Alkohol, sondern den Erwerb.



Joar. Kotzen und Prügeln war schon immer ein traditionelles Kulturgut. Da stimme ich dir zu.



Camô schrieb:


> Im Gegensatz zu dir respektiere ich die Entscheidung anderer Leute, wenn sie zu Silvester piano machen. Ich sage dann nicht "Omg kein RL oder was?".



Hm, habe ich so eine Aussage getätigt? Bitte zitieren.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (31. Dezember 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Wie kann des eigentlich sein das dieser Tonk oder welche Namen er schon alles hatte immer noch im Forum rumwusselt der liefert doch am laufenden Band drecks Teile is des nich mal nen Bann wert?



Ich verstoße nich gegen die Netiquette. Beleidige niemanden oder betreibe üblen Spam. 

Wenn Du mich bannen willst, weil ich meine Meinung kund tue und diese verteidige, dann melde mich bitte. Es hält Dich niemand davon ab.


----------



## Camô (31. Dezember 2008)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Hmm. Also zur Erklärung:
> 
> Die Aussage ist nicht zu verstehen wie "Fahr dann bitte Auto, damit Du verreckst.", sondern als "Vielleicht gesellst Du Dich dann zu denjenigen, die besoffen Autofahren und damit Unschuldige in Gefahr bringen.".
> 
> Sry, aber für mich hat Alkohol ab 0,5 - 0,8 Promille nichts Gutes.






ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Ich auch nicht. Meinte damit auch eher die Veränderung der menschlichen Persönlichkeit. (Selbstüberschätzung, Agressivität, Hemmungslosigkeit etc.)
> Ist ja nicht so, dass ich Brüste und nackte Haut hasse. Der Aspekt, dass man dann Dinge macht, die man sonst nie machen würde stört mich eher. (Nackt auf den Tischen tanzen, andere Antatschen usw.)



1. Die Erklärung macht deine Aussage nicht besser.

2. Du sprichst von Alkoholikern (Persönlichkeitsveränderung) und Leuten, die sich im Suff nicht beherrschen können (Auf Tischen tanzen etc.). Hast du dein Halbwissen echt nur von irgendwelchen Ballermannreportagen auf RTL? Weil so kommst du bei mir rüber.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ps3 Vs Xbox 360 (31. Dezember 2008)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Ich verstoße nich gegen die Netiquette. Beleidige niemanden oder betreibe üblen Spam.
> 
> Wenn Du mich bannen willst, weil ich meine Meinung kund tue und diese verteidige, dann melde mich bitte. Es hält Dich niemand davon ab.




/VOTE FÜR DIE REDE FREI HEIT!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (31. Dezember 2008)

Camô schrieb:


> 2. Du sprichst von Alkoholikern (Persönlichkeitsveränderung) und Leuten, die sich im Suff nicht beherrschen können (Auf Tischen tanzen etc.). Hast du dein Halbwissen echt nur von irgendwelchen Ballermannreportagen auf RTL? Weil so kommst du bei mir rüber.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich erlebe es hier in Berlin kaum anders. Also persönliche Wahrnehmung.


----------



## Camô (31. Dezember 2008)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Das ist aber eben bei vielen nicht der Fall. Man schau einfach mal in Berlin Freitag Abend auf die Strasse.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1. Ironischerweise lebe ich tatsächlich in Berlin - sagen wirs mal so. Die Polizei gabelt am Wochenende durchschnittlich 5-10 volltrunkene Jugendliche auf. Ein besonders schwerer Fall kommt in die regioaneln Nachrichten - Leute wie du kriegen es mit und "bilden" sich dazu ihre eigene Meinung ...

2. Hier hörts bei mir auf. Selbst eine Wand kann besser argumentieren als du. Den Vorwurf des Verallgemeinerns hast du nicht nur von mir an den Kopf geworfen bekommen und dennoch diese völlig verblödete Aussage. 
Du lebst doch offensichtlich in Berlin, oder? Auf der Fanmeile feierten Türken und Deutsche zusammen das Halbfinale. Mal abgesehen von kleineren Rangeleien, war es friedlich und das obwohl der Alkohol nur so floß. 
Kotzen und Prügeleien beim Oktoberfest - sorry, da hab ich keine Bilder von gesehen.

3. Ich habe sie dir mehr oder weniger vorweggenommen. Außerdem hast du mit deinen ersten Aussagen in diesem Thread alle Alkoholkonsumenten über einen Kamm geschoren.


----------



## Camô (31. Dezember 2008)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Ich erlebe es hier in Berlin kaum anders. Also persönliche Wahrnehmung.


Naja dann solltest du heute lieber nicht auf die Straße gehen. Denn so gegen 0 Uhr werd ich mit Freunden bisschen feuerwerkeln und zu diesem Zeitpunkt schon alkoholisiert sein - d.h. unkontrolliert kotzend, pöbelnd und nackt auf Autos tanzend die Gegend unsicher machen.

So ich muss dann mal langsam mich für heute Abend vorbereiten.

Ich wünsche allen Anderen ein Frohes Neues Jahr!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (31. Dezember 2008)

Zum Thema Alkohol:

Ich bin mir sicher, dass diejenigen, die nach Alkoholkonsum Zitat "auf den tischen tanzen" oder andere Leute Zitat "antatschen" die Minderheit ausmachen. 

Sicherlich ist Alkoholkonsum grundsätzlich mit Risiko behaftet. Für die eigene Gesundheit, für die Gesundheit anderer und für das Wohl der Mitmenschen generell. Das ist Fakt und kann man nicht bestreiten.

Und dennoch sind Prügeleien und andere Straftaten im Zusammenhang mit Alkohol eher die Ausnahme, wenn man sich vor Augen hält, wieviel Alkohol in der Gesellschaft konsumiert wird. Ich persönlich gehöre zu den Leuten der sich auch heute Abend mehr oder weniger stark besaufen wird, aber aus dem Grund, weil sich meine Laune dann meistens deutlich verbessert - jeder der schon betrunken war, wird das bestätigen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Generell sollte man aber alt genug sein um den Konsum einschätzen zu können. Einzelfälle zeigen, dass das oft nicht der Fall ist, wenn es nach mir ginge, wäre jeglicher Alkoholkonsum unter 21 strafbar. Zuviele 16jährige Kids saufen sich die Hucke voll ohne ihr Limit zu kennen.

Silvester ist für mich eigentlich kein Anlass großartig zu saufen, das mache ich auch gerne mal einfach so am Wochenende mit Freunden. Der Jahreswechsel ist im Grunde ein Tag wie jeder andere, aber da beinahe jeder feiert, kann man sich dem Ganzen nicht vollständig entziehen. 

Ich hoffe für die paar Flaschen Bier und Sekt die ich trinken werde, werden 2009 ein paar weniger Leute auf der Welt abgeschlachtet, verhungern oder verdursten. In diesem Sinne, auf ein besseres neues Jahr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (31. Dezember 2008)

In meiner eigenen kleinen Welt ist Bier auch rotes, böses Teufelsgesöff!
Oha ernsthaft komm mal wieder runter, Leute triken Alkohol um sich zu prügeln und zu kotzen? Ahloa, wasn bei dir kaputt. 
Argumentation ist ja scheinbar echt eine Sache für sich, aber das hier ist sogar unterm Talk-Show Niveau.
Werd erwachsen.

Btw. ich als person bin weit aggressiver wenn ich nüchtern bin, selbst diese nachgesagten Eigenschaften sind nicht zu verallgemeinern.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (31. Dezember 2008)

Camô schrieb:


> 1. Ironischerweise lebe ich tatsächlich in Berlin - sagen wirs mal so. Die Polizei gabelt am Wochenende durchschnittlich 5-10 volltrunkene Jugendliche auf. Ein besonders schwerer Fall kommt in die regioaneln Nachrichten - Leute wie du kriegen es mit und "bilden" sich dazu ihre eigene Meinung ...



Ui, das Argument mit den Medien. Wie sagtest Du zu solchen Argumenten? "Ausgelutscht"?



Camô schrieb:


> 2. Hier hörts bei mir auf. Selbst eine Wand kann besser argumentieren als du. Den Vorwurf des Verallgemeinerns hast du nicht nur von mir an den Kopf geworfen bekommen und dennoch diese völlig verblödete Aussage.
> Du lebst doch offensichtlich in Berlin, oder? Auf der Fanmeile feierten Türken und Deutsche zusammen das Halbfinale. Mal abgesehen von kleineren Rangeleien, war es friedlich und das obwohl der Alkohol nur so floß.
> Kotzen und Prügeleien beim Oktoberfest - sorry, da hab ich keine Bilder von gesehen.



Ich finde es äußerst amüsant, dass Du hier vor mir tatsächlich den exessiven Alkoholkonsum verteidigst.

Im Zusammenhang mit einer WM oder EM sind alle immer freundlicher gestimmt. Nun nimm mal das Event weg, setz Deutsche und Türken da hin und schenke Alkohol in Massen aus. Die Polizei wird sich freuen.



Camô schrieb:


> 3. Ich habe sie dir mehr oder weniger vorweggenommen. Außerdem hast du mit deinen ersten Aussagen in diesem Thread alle Alkoholkonsumenten über einen Kamm geschoren.



Aha. Also nimmst Du Dir das Recht, zu behaupten, Du würdest meine Gedankengänge kennen? Ein starkes Stück.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (31. Dezember 2008)

Konov schrieb:


> Zum Thema Alkohol:
> 
> Ich bin mir sicher, dass diejenigen, die nach Alkoholkonsum Zitat "auf den tischen tanzen" oder andere Leute Zitat "antatschen" die Minderheit ausmachen.



Ja sicher. Andere meine ich doch auch garnicht. o.O


----------



## Melih (31. Dezember 2008)

Ich werde an Sylvester bestimmt zu hause bleiben ein "Sylvestermahl" essen und danach mit meinen Brüdern ds feuerwerk anschauen während wir ein wenig Sekt trinken

hmm


Vielleicht geh ich dan auch raus und lass selbr ein paar Böller knallen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


ps: bei uns hört man schon Feuerwerke o0


----------



## Deathstyle (31. Dezember 2008)

> Ich finde es äußerst amüsant, dass Du hier vor mir tatsächlich den exessiven Alkoholkonsum verteidigst.
> 
> Im Zusammenhang mit einer WM oder EM sind alle immer freundlicher gestimmt. Nun nimm mal das Event weg, setz Deutsche und Türken da hin und schenke Alkohol in Massen aus. Die Polizei wird sich freuen.



Reading comprehension: 6
Wie war das mit dem verstehen? Es ging darum das trotz des Alkohol nix passiert ist was nicht sowieso die Regel ist, obwohl ein übermäßiger kontakt unter verschiedenen Kulturen statt fand - wenns jemand besser ausdrücken kann, ich bitte darum.


----------



## Lillyan (31. Dezember 2008)

Mir sind feiern lieber, bei denen kein Alkohol getrunken wird. Sicherlich machen die wenigsten wirklich Blödsinn, aber die Menschen verändern sich und für mich nicht zum positiven und das sogar, wenn sie dann vermeindlich besser gelaunt sind. Ich finde man sollte solche Abende mit Menschen feiern die man mag wie sie sind und mir persönlich ist es unangenehm, wenn diese Menschen sich plötzlich anders verhalten, weil sie Alkohol getrunken haben... und damit meine ich nicht nackt auf den Tischen tanzen oder sich prügeln :>


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (31. Dezember 2008)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Mir sind feiern lieber, bei denen kein Alkohol getrunken wird. Sicherlich machen die wenigsten wirklich Blödsinn, aber die Menschen verändern sich und für mich nicht zum positiven und das sogar, wenn sie dann vermeindlich besser gelaunt sind. Ich finde man sollte solche Abende mit Menschen feiern die man mag wie sie sind und mir persönlich ist es unangenehm, wenn diese Menschen sich plötzlich anders verhalten, weil sie Alkohol getrunken haben... und damit meine ich nicht nackt auf den Tischen tanzen oder sich prügeln :>



Correct Comment. Please press repetition.


----------



## Rappi (31. Dezember 2008)

Ich bin auch kein Sylvester-Fan und habe nun auch schon das zweite Jahr in Folge keinen Cent für Böller ausgegeben. Als Kind fand ich die Knallerei immer toll, aber mittlerweile ist es nicht mehr mein Fall.
Ich werde mich mit ein paar Bekannten zusammensetzen und einen netten Abend verbringen und am nächsten Morgen keinen Kater haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Night falls (31. Dezember 2008)

Wo Tonk-Pils' ignorantes und polemisches Wettern gegen Alkoholgenuss auf Feten mir die Zornesröte ins Gesicht treibt weil es genau in die gleiche Missionierungskerbe schlägt wie die Ergüsse von militanten Vegetariern, liest sich Lillyans Post doch schon viel angenehmer. Da kann ich sogar antworten ohne mich in eine letztlich sinnlose stundenlange blutige online-Schlacht zu stürzen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Lillyan: Wie man gerne feiert unterscheidet sich sicher von Mensch zu Mensch - die einen trinken halt gerne auch was und die anderen nicht. Meidest du Partys mit Alkohol komplett? Weil dann würde deine Auswahl ja drastisch zusammenschrumpfen, oder bist du in einem Freundeskreis unterwegs in dem sowieso nichts getrunken wird? ô.o

EDIT: Ich merke grade, dass das hier der Sylvester-Thread ist und nicht der "diskutiere über Alkohol"-Thread, man möge mir mein Off-Topic verzeihen xD


----------



## Lillyan (31. Dezember 2008)

In meinem Freundeskreis wird in der Tat wenig getrunken. Ich habe ihn mir nicht danach ausgesucht, aber es ist halt so. Mal ein Cocktail am Abend (keinen Zombie oder ähnliche Sauereien 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) und damit hat es sich für gewöhnlich. Ich meide Alkohol nicht und auch keine Feiern auf denen Alkohol getrunken wird, aber ich fühle mich weniger wohl, sobald sich die Verhaltensweise der Menschen ändert.


----------



## Falathrim (31. Dezember 2008)

Ich finds interessant wie neutral ich diesen Thread betrachten konnte.

Was mir allerdings auffällt ist, dass der Threadsinn fast vollkommen aus den Augen der Schreiber geraten ist. Natürlich ist Alkohol ein heikles Thema, aber man kann diese beiden Meinungen nicht vereinen. Einerseits muss ich ToNk-PiLs (Ein Biername bei einem Alkoholverachter?) Respekt dafür aussprechen, dass er in unserer Gesellschaft weitestgehend ohne Alkohol klarkommt. Das ist gerade in Deutschland, wo wir ganze Feste nur des Alkohols wegen feiern, eine ordentliche Leistung. Auf der anderen Seite kann ich seine Aggressivität nicht gutheißen, die mich ein wenig an einige Veganer aus meinem Bekanntenkreis erinnert und dass ausserdem sein gesamtes Verhalten von einem extremen Hass auf die Gesellschaft und die Menschheit im Allgemeinen zeugt. 

Zu den meisten anderen kann ich sagen:
Trinkt so viel Alkohol wie ihr wollt und verteidigt es soviel ihr wollt. Ich trink auch meinen Part. Aber das ändert nichts daran dass die deutsch Feierkultur schockierend auf den Alkoholkonsum ausgerichtet ist. Lasst uns in die Disse gehen...wo glühen wir vor? Einerseits wollen wir nicht, dass unsere Kinder früh mit dem Alkoholkonsum anfangen, andererseits kriegen sie an Sylvester in Extremfällen mit 13 oder gar 12 ihr erstes Glas Sekt an Sylvester, ganz zu schweigen von der Selbstverständlichkeit mit der vor ihnen Alkohol in Massen konsumiert wird...Papa und seine Kumpels leeren beim Grillen nen Kasten Bier, Mama und ihre Freundinnen sitzen entspannt bei einem Glas Rotwein zusammen...und Kinder und Jugendliche orientieren sich IMMER nach ihren Eltern, so wenig man das als Elternteil glaubt. Man will so sein wie Papa oder Mama, also geht man Saufen/Rauchen usw. Wie sagt man so schön? Der Apfel fällt nicht weit vom Pferd.


Wenn man sich z.B. andere Kulturen anschaut (Ich kenne z.B. aus eigenen Erlebnissen die afghanische und die indische Feierkultur) dann sieht man, wie schön und entspannt das Feiern ohne Alkohol sein kann. Da gibt es kaum Zoff oder besoffene Leute die auf den Tischen tanzen o.ä., aber dafür trotzdem eine Lebensfreude, die jede deutsche Feier übertrifft. 

Also kann man nur sagen: Alkohol ist Teufelszeug, aber verdammt noch mal, ich bin böse ;D

BTT:
Ich schieß mich heute zusammen mit Kumpels bei ner Party volle Granate ab wenn ich nicht nen Mädel zum Flirten finde *g*
Böllern weiß ich nicht, hab nur noch mickrige Reste von letztem Jahr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (31. Dezember 2008)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Ich finds interessant wie neutral ich diesen Thread betrachten konnte.
> 
> Was mir allerdings auffällt ist, dass der Threadsinn fast vollkommen aus den Augen der Schreiber geraten ist. Natürlich ist Alkohol ein heikles Thema, aber man kann diese beiden Meinungen nicht vereinen. Einerseits muss ich *ToNk-PiLs (Ein Biername bei einem Alkoholverachter?)* Respekt dafür aussprechen, dass er in unserer Gesellschaft weitestgehend ohne Alkohol klarkommt. Das ist gerade in Deutschland, wo wir ganze Feste nur des Alkohols wegen feiern, eine ordentliche Leistung. Auf der anderen Seite kann ich seine Aggressivität nicht gutheißen, die mich ein wenig an einige Veganer aus meinem Bekanntenkreis erinnert und dass ausserdem *sein gesamtes Verhalten von einem extremen Hass auf die Gesellschaft und die Menschheit im Allgemeinen zeugt*.




1. Lies ToNk-PiLs mal rückwärts und ohne Bindestrich.^^ Ach und ich verachte keinen Alkohol, nur den übermäßigen Konsum.

2. Das kann ich nicht verneinen. Naja, vielleicht kein Hass, aber tiefe Abscheu.


----------



## Falathrim (31. Dezember 2008)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> 1. Lies ToNk-PiLs mal rückwärts und ohne Bindestrich.^^ Ach und ich verachte keinen Alkohol, nur den übermäßigen Konsum.


Lolol Mainstreammetal und so (Ich muss auch ma flamen, bin ja unter 18 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) Naja ergibt dann ja doch schon Sinn *g*



> 2. Das kann ich nicht verneinen. Naja, vielleicht kein Hass, aber tiefe Abscheu.


Ich liebe es psychologische Analysen anzustellen und sie stimmen dann auch noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber den Psychiater kann ich nicht für dich mimen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (31. Dezember 2008)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Lolol Mainstreammetal und so (Ich muss auch ma flamen, bin ja unter 18
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Tzäää, aber Disturbed, nä?^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Falathrim schrieb:


> Ich liebe es psychologische Analysen anzustellen und sie stimmen dann auch noch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Brauchste auch nicht, das übernehme ich selbst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (31. Dezember 2008)

Soo mein Sylvesterprogramm is abgehakt ^^

ich hab mir endlich mal Wanted reingezogen ( 3/4 english 1/4 deutsch und schrift Russisch [ muss mir endlich mal ne bessere Seite suchen xD ] )
Ein Bier getrunken und die Sylvesteransprache von der Angie angeguckt  xD

jetzt geh ich zocken  ^^

schönes Sylvester noch


----------



## dragon1 (31. Dezember 2008)

Jetzt heist es Fressen bis nichts mehr reingeht...
hab seit heut morgen nichts gegessen damit vieeel platz da ist.


----------



## Timobile (31. Dezember 2008)

Auf jeden Fall "Dinner for One" gucken, das ist Pflicht!!! *ggg*


----------



## Ich Buch (31. Dezember 2008)

So endlich wieder meine Ruhe genug raketen...


----------



## Noxiel (1. Januar 2009)

Silvester ist vorbei. Knaller wurden geknallt, Sektkorken entkorkt und Kater werden mit Wurst/Fischwasser bekämpft. Hier ist also zu  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

